# Does any know what the KK Slider's guitar does?



## cheezu (Apr 26, 2018)

Does it also bring him to the camp?
I already have the KK Slider chair so was just wondering.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 26, 2018)

Campers can pick it up and play the guitar, from what I read on another site.


----------



## J087 (Apr 26, 2018)

I regret that purchase.


----------



## boring (Apr 26, 2018)

It doesnt seem worth it; from what I've seen, it's simply an item your campers can play and stuff, no K.K. .


----------



## Ras (Apr 26, 2018)

If they can pick it up and play it, it’s good for people who missed out on the gothic rose guitar. If they just pluck a string every once in a while, bleh.


----------



## Ras (Apr 30, 2018)

I went ahead and got it. It's like the rose guitar, only acoustic. Pretty nice.


----------



## Biyaya (May 1, 2018)

Each item explains on the order screen what it does. It will be towards the bottom, under the selling price.
In this case: "_Animal Reactions_: Guests may hold an impromptu concert."

I know people already answered the question, but knowing where it lists its effect is useful.


----------



## Ras (May 2, 2018)

I’ve got this set up with the mic, drums and electric guitar. When four animals are playing, it sounds absolutely great. I don’t like that it’s 100 tickets, but it ended up being totally worth it to me. Now, we need a bass that actually works instead of the current noisemaker.


----------

